# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لكل ادمان علاج مختلف تعرف عليهم الان

## الدكتورة نادية شوقى

استمرار ممارسة الواجبات اليومية، وبما في ذلك الأداء الوظيفي الفعال، والعلاقات الأسرية والمقربين، وتجنب التورط في مشاكل قانونية يمكن أن يتحقق علاج فعال لتعاطي المخدرات. تعتبر طرق العلاج من الإدمان على تعاطي المخدرات بجميع أنواعها تسعى لكسر حلقة من السلوك القهري مع المدمن للبحث عن المخدرات والأضرار الناجمة عن برامج استمرار تعاطي المخدرات أو الكحول.


 وضع ونوع العلاج يختلف كثيرا، وتعتمد بشكل كبير على حالة كل مدمن ومتطلبات الطرق المختلفة للعلاج.


بعض والعلاج من تعاطي المخدرات يمكن التوصل إلى برامج قصيرة نسبيا في العيادات الخارجية دون الحاجة إلى اللجوء إلى حلول طويلة الأجل لاما البعض الآخر قد قد تحتاج إلى فترات أطول من الإقامة العلاجية.


هذا لا يعني أن جميع البرامج العلاجية الخارجية أو الداخلية مماثلة في طرق العلاج من الادمان, حيث هناك العديد من البرامج العلاجية المتباينة فهناك برامج اعادة التأهيل النفسى السلوكي و برامج ازالة السموم واعراض الانسحاب و العيادات الخارجية أو الداخلية، اعتمادا على تاريخ كل متعاطى ونوع المخدر وتاريخ التعاطى .


ما الذي يحدد العلاج المناسب لنوع الإدمان؟
كما ذكر سابقا، لا توجد طريقة واحدة لعلاج فعال لجميع المدمنين. ولكن هناك  بعض المتغيرات التي ستحدد أي نوع من البرامج هي أكثر ملاءمة وبما في ذلك:


• مدة المخدرات أو إدمان الكحول
• نوع من متعاطي المخدرات
• الكمية التي قام المريض بتعاطيها
• عدد المحاولات السابقة من العلاج
• تعاطي انواع مختلفة المخدرات
• التشخيص المزدوج من مرض عقلي
• التشخيص المزدوج للسلوكيات الإدمان
• وجود مشاكل طبية
• الحاجة إلى المساعدة الطبية لتطهير الجسم من السموم
• الحاجة إلى علاج المخدرات خلال فترة العلاج
• الحاجة إلى مساعدة أو استشارة الوظيفية، والأسرة، أو قانونية


المصدر 
http://drugstreatment-program.blogsp...blog-post.html

----------

